# reverse osmosis water purifier



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

i just recently bought the CORALIFE pure-flo II, its a premium tfc reverse osmosis water purification system. Well i hooked it up to my sink. the first 2 canisters fill up quickly, but the third canister sits takes FOREVER to fill up. and there are two hose outlets. one outlet for the waste water, the second outlet is the clean water. the faucet is on all the way, but these outlet hoses drain EXTREMELY slowly. the waste outlet isnt so slow, but the blue outlet for clean water......if i wanted to fill a 10 gallon bucket, it would take ALL DAY, maybe more. i read the directions and i dont know what is wrong. defective? more equipment needed? any help would be appreciated....

oh btw this is my first attempt at a saltwater tank

i have a 75 gallon tank
protein skimmer good for up to 125 gallon tank
rena filstar xp3 cannister filter
Coralife pure-flo II RO unit
...and i just ordered a T5 8x54 light for the tank

i have read a couple of books about starting a saltwater tank. Im just trying to read more about understanding how my equipment works and exactly what they do. found a lot of good information so far. I am thinking i will have a DSB with live rock and then later i'll add coral. fish will be put in last. any help would be appreciated. thanks guys


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Sounds like the problem is pressure at the faucet... there is a requirement that is prob posted on your manual somewhere stating what is recommended... you will most likely need to order a "booster" pump to increase that pressure
what brand of skimmer? and i would recommend you abandon that canister filter as it will become nothing but trouble... look into setting up a sump or wet dry of some sorts?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

There might not be anything wrong with it at all. The waters supposed to come out really slow. It has to be passed through a membrane which really slows thyings down. Also, how many gallons per day is it supposed to do? Mine is only a 25 gpd so it took freakin ages to fill the tank up!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

sKuz said:


> i just recently bought the CORALIFE pure-flo II, its a premium tfc reverse osmosis water purification system. Well i hooked it up to my sink. the first 2 canisters fill up quickly, but the third canister sits takes FOREVER to fill up. and there are two hose outlets. one outlet for the waste water, the second outlet is the clean water. the faucet is on all the way, but these outlet hoses drain EXTREMELY slowly. the waste outlet isnt so slow, but the blue outlet for clean water......if i wanted to fill a 10 gallon bucket, it would take ALL DAY, maybe more. i read the directions and i dont know what is wrong. defective? more equipment needed? any help would be appreciated....
> 
> oh btw this is my first attempt at a saltwater tank
> 
> ...


sell the cannister filter and buy a few koralia power heads. a skimmer and good tank flow will do alot more for the tank then a PITA cannister fitler, they are great for large freshwater setups but terrible for salt.

I dont care what any one tells you look at any of the nice tanks on the major reef forums and no one uses a cannister.. you cant get any better information then visual proof andover whelming statistics


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

these guys are right about the canisters, I have them on my sw setups, and they are pure nitrate traps, I have modded mine to accept biological filtration only.. and u know what I have nothign but worms in the one, they love the canister, but still the hoses are nitrate traps, the filtermedia, it is def a flawed system. I am prepared to clean them every 2 weeks on the dot, and that is the only way they dont hurt more than they help, but I would love to not need to worry as much, but in time I will upgrade...


----------

